# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slecht slapen

## csi23

ik hebal tijden er last van dat ik maar niet lekker kan doorslapen en snachts heel vaak wakker word...
Nu heb ik van meerdere mensen gehoord dat melatotine een goed ''middel'' is om de natuurlijk slaap te bevorderen
nu vroeg ik me af hoe zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee en heeft het ook bijwerkingen?
ik ben zelf heel bang dat ik de volgende ochtend bijvoorbeeld ''moeilijker'' wakker word of dat ik langer slaperig blijf... 
Of als je dan bijv een x in t weekend ''laat'' laat naar bed gaat (en je moet zon pil 1 uur voor t slapen gaan nemen) en als je hem dan 
dus neem om 12 uur zodat je om 1 uur gaat slapen dat het dan de volgende ochtend extra lang doorwerkt ofzo..
wie o wie kan me met mn vragen helpen?
alvast bedankt!!

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter van 23 heeft daar momenteel ook last van, examenstress en zij neemt iets plantaardigs op basis van Valériaanskruid, verkrijgbaar bij Etos of Kruidvat en daar slaapt zij dan wel weer goed op, is niet verslavend en ze voelt er zich goed bij en ze neemt het enkel wanneer ze echt niet goed slaapt en is 's morgens helemaal niet duf of zo, misschien dat eens gaan proberen ? 
Bij etos is het ongeveer 9 euro voor 40 pilletjes maar ik heb wel de forte genomen...

----------


## csi23

ik had wel zoiets van tuinen eerst, maar dat werkte helaas niet voor mij
vandaar dat ik nu kom op miss melatonie... mar ben daar ook gelijk en beetje huiverig bij (chec k mn 1e post..)

----------


## sietske763

melatonine is zonde van je geld. het werkt echt niet....bevestigd door slaapneuroloog.
zelfs 5 a 10 mg (op recept) werkt niet

----------


## csi23

Ah datklinkt niet cht positief, heb e miss wel tips wat wel werkt?

ik kan trouwens wel ''gratis'' melatine fortekrijgen van iemand die het niet meer gebruikt ms dat ik het toch uitprobeer...
maar kan iemndme vertellen of er ook bijwerkingen van zijn? en stel je neemt het om 00.00 in... tot hoelaat werkt het d volgede dag dan door? en word je er de volgende dag niet suf van ofzo?

----------


## sietske763

totaal geen bijwerkingen, je merkt er s,morgens niets van.....en ik slikte 10 mg.
gewoon proberen...je verliest er iig niets mee....
je hoeft echt niet bang te wezen, melatonine is een vorm van tomaten extract en werkt op je melatoninegehalte in je hoofd zodat je slaperig wordt (??????????????????)

mensen met een jetlag nemen het ook wel.
maar ik blijf zeggen......koop het niet, als het echt wat zou doen zou het op nr 1 staan bij een slaapcentrum....en daar zeggen ze; zonde van je geld!

----------


## csi23

iok thx!!! maar ehm.. hoelan werkt het spul eigenlijk?
is het zodra je wakker word stopt het of werkt het bijv 12 uur of??

----------


## sietske763

als je bovenstaande goed leest............heb je het antwoord, je bent echt niet moe!

----------


## danny6

> ik hebal tijden er last van dat ik maar niet lekker kan doorslapen en snachts heel vaak wakker word...
> Nu heb ik van meerdere mensen gehoord dat melatotine een goed ''middel'' is om de natuurlijk slaap te bevorderen
> nu vroeg ik me af hoe zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee en heeft het ook bijwerkingen?
> ik ben zelf heel bang dat ik de volgende ochtend bijvoorbeeld ''moeilijker'' wakker word of dat ik langer slaperig blijf... 
> Of als je dan bijv een x in t weekend ''laat'' laat naar bed gaat (en je moet zon pil 1 uur voor t slapen gaan nemen) en als je hem dan 
> dus neem om 12 uur zodat je om 1 uur gaat slapen dat het dan de volgende ochtend extra lang doorwerkt ofzo..
> wie o wie kan me met mn vragen helpen?
> alvast bedankt!!


neemt het zeker niet als het een benzodiazepine is want je bent er sneller aan verslaafd dan je denkt.en voor je er terug van afgeraakt ga je door een hel.ik kan er van meepraten.mvg

----------


## csi23

hoezo zou je er verslaafd aan raken dan??

----------


## sietske763

melatonine is geen benzo......
je raakt er niet verslaafd aan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Danny 6: ja al die pammetjes kunnen verslavend werken...niet fijn... :Wink: 

CSI23: Denk eens na....als je dag in dag uit dat soort middelen gaat gebruiken dan heb je grote kans dat het verslavend werkt...ik weet het zeker!!!!  :Big Grin: 
als je angstig bent kun je gewoon eens proberen wat men hierboven zegt....Melatonine gebruik je om te slapen...als Sietske zegt dat de slaapneuroloog zegt dat het niet werkt dan geloof ik haar, maar ik weet inmiddels ook wat voor de 1 niet werkt daar is de ander enthousiast over......het staat allemaal wel op de verpakking...je kunt ook wat anders uitzoeken.....wat Christel zegt is ook het proberen waard....vraag het aan de drogist, of bij de apotheek die hebben prima adviezen, misschien voelt dat beter voor je aan ondanks dat je hier wat vraagt....maar vragen is goed, daar leren we allemaal van, ik ook!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ....hier kan iedereen wat zeggen maar je moet/mag het zelf uittesten....ook ik ben altijd voorzichtig want ik wil de controle niet verliezen......doe datgene wat je gevoel je ingeeft.....succes ermee, en slaap lekker....( niet met deze hitte natuurlijk)  :Big Grin:  daggggggggg
Groeten.....

----------


## evitalien

Als je slecht slaapt is het belangrijk dat je je afvraagt waarom je slecht slaapt. Als je moeite hebt met inslapen kan melatonine een prima hulpmiddel zijn. Heb je moeite met doorslapen omdat je steeds wakker wordt zou je beter L-tryptofaan kunnen gebruiken. Overigens mag je geen L-tryptofaan gebruiken als je MAO-remmers gebruikt of antidepressiva.
Wordt je in bed (of overdag) geplaagd door onrust of angsten dan is theanine weer het juiste middel. Bij gespannen spieren of stress kun je magnesium nemen.

Ik hoop dat ik je met dit antwoord een gezonde nachtrust zult hebben.

___________

Uw lichaam heeft baat met voedingsstoffen op maat.

----------


## danny6

ik moet je alvast bedanken voor de tip.zal dat eens proberen.
mvg

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb altijd moeite met slapen....ik lees je mail hierboven Evitalien.... :Big Grin: 

vraagje: L-Trytofaan....heet dit middel zo? als ik dit wil kopen hoe heet het dan precies in de winkel, misschien iets om te proberen.....MAO? sorry ik wordt een oudje...ik ken sommige uitdrukkingen niet...
Vriendelijk Groeten...

ps: Ik las vandaag een topic over suikertje in de blaas....interessant...dank voor de linkjes, ik ga dat eerdaags lezen en ik vindt het interessant!!!

----------


## sietske763

een MAO is een soort van ouderwetse AD, die ze liever niet meer gebruiken.....alleen soms als t echt niet anders kan.
MAO remmers hebben veel beperkingen.....je moet een soort van dieet volgen, als je er niet mee te maken hebt lijkt het een heel gedoe, de mensen die ze slikken zeggen dat het meevalt...

Dat je geen tryptofaan mag gebruiken bij ""gewone"" AD,s wist ik niet......geen wonder dat ik amper geslapen heb die nachten dat ik tryptofaan geslikt heb......of had ik juist in een halve coma moeten liggen???

----------


## danny6

> Ik heb altijd moeite met slapen....ik lees je mail hierboven Evitalien....
> 
> vraagje: L-Trytofaan....heet dit middel zo? als ik dit wil kopen hoe heet het dan precies in de winkel, misschien iets om te proberen.....MAO? sorry ik wordt een oudje...ik ken sommige uitdrukkingen niet...
> Vriendelijk Groeten...
> 
> ps: Ik las vandaag een topic over suikertje in de blaas....interessant...dank voor de linkjes, ik ga dat eerdaags lezen en ik vindt het interessant!!!


je moet de naam trytofaan eens indrukken onder google daar ga je dan vinden waar je dat kan krijgen
de groetjes

----------


## sietske763

ik heb tryptofaan gewoon bij de Etos gekocht

----------


## danny6

> ik heb tryptofaan gewoon bij de Etos gekocht


ik weet niet waar dat is.is dat soms in nederland?ik woon in belgie.

----------


## sietske763

de Etos is een drogist in NL
ik weet wel een website voor je waar je ze binnen 2 dagen in huis hebt, met een goed advies, evt telefonisch....er werken daar alleen maar dieetisten.
mag de website hier niet openbaar neerzetten daar er geen reclame gemaakt mag worden, dus doe het wel ff op je profiel.....

----------


## danny6

> de Etos is een drogist in NL
> ik weet wel een website voor je waar je ze binnen 2 dagen in huis hebt, met een goed advies, evt telefonisch....er werken daar alleen maar dieetisten.
> mag de website hier niet openbaar neerzetten daar er geen reclame gemaakt mag worden, dus doe het wel ff op je profiel.....


bedankt he

----------

